# Awning Removal



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi All,

We're considering taking off our awning, as we never use it, and it weighs 27kg. As weight is an issue, think we could comfortably lose it without tears, but would like to know whether anyone has done it, so we are aware of any pitfalls. I realise that there will be some cosmetic work to be done on the resulting boltholes, but don't think that constitutes a huge problem.

Any info welcome.

Smick


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> Hi All,
> 
> We're considering taking off our awning, as we never use it, and it weighs 27kg. As weight is an issue, think we could comfortably lose it without tears, but would like to know whether anyone has done it, so we are aware of any pitfalls. I realise that there will be some cosmetic work to be done on the resulting boltholes, but don't think that constitutes a huge problem.
> 
> ...


Never done it but if it was me, I think I would just remove the awning and leave the brackets in situ, that way there wouldn't be any waterproofing or repairs required. You could perhaps spray the brackets the same colour as the bodywork to make them a little less visible.

Doing it that way would mean you could quickly replace the awning if you changed your mind or refit it to restore the van to its original condition if you sold it.

Phil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the 6 metre GH awning removed from our last van for the same reason as you. Payload was not an issue but mine weighed around 80 - 90 Kg. It took 4 men to lift it off safely. 8O 

I still have it if someone wants a very cheap awning. It would be ideal as a shelter for a smaller motorhome.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Removed ours over 4 years ago via the three grub screws that locate it.
Very simple but ensure it is lifted off level.....a body at each end!
We never used it but it was taken off for a long trip north...left the brackets on and keep thinking I should refit it sometime :roll:


----------

